# mtv video converter



## 425728 (Nov 3, 2008)

I have an mp4 player and it only uses mtv videos. The mtv converter that came with it will not convert 3gp and wmv for some reason. When i try to load them on the converter to convert them it says 'load video failed'. What is going on? please help


----------

